# Pearl Harbor Dec-7 1941



## RNE228

I think I shared this a long time ago. I thought today I would share it again.

My Grandfather was in to amateur radio clear back in the 1930's from what I have gathered from my Mom, aunts, and uncles. He talked to folks all over the world till he passed in 1979. It was really sad; he had boxes with 100's and 100's of QC cards from people from all over the world; they were placed in a shed and got damp/moldy. 

Grandma and Grandpa lived in Hayward, Ca in 1941. Grandpa had a room just for his radios. He was a WWI Vet, who fought in France. He did not get his gas mask on fast enough in one engagement, resulting in a tiny whiff of mustard gas. It was enough, that he had a nasty cough the rest of his life.

Grandpa talked to people all over the world. On Dec 7, 1941, he was doing just that. He was talking to someone he had talked with before. This guy just happened to be, in Pearl City, Hawaii.

While talking, Grandpa heard what sounded like explosions in the background. He knew what bombs sounded like from his battle experience in some of the nastiest fighting in France.

His radio buddy jumped off the radio for a moment and went outside to see what was happening. When he got back on the radio he exclaimed that they were under attack; he had clearly saw the Japanese planes. He briefly explained to Grandpa, and then they both quickly signed off the air. Both went to radio silence.

Grandma walked in just after they signed off. She baked fresh bread every day, and had brought Grandpa a plate of hot rolls and fresh coffee.

She said she had never before, or after, seen the look of shock on Grandpa’s face. He looked up at her, and said "My God ma, we're at war. The Japs are bombing Pearl Harbor!".

I knew of all this for years. What I did not know until the last couple years, is what I found out from my Uncle Paul and Uncle Jimmy.

Grandpa had contacted the local Army base and told them about this. He was a Vet, and took it real seriously. 

Dec 8, 1941, the US Army showed up at the house, and questioned Grandpa. They also took his radio equipment for a few days. From what they could gather, he was one of the first on the mainland to know about the attack. They wanted to know how he came to be on the radio that morning, and what equipment he had.

Nothing more became of it from what I have been able to find. I think Uncle Paul and Uncle Jimmy were about 5 and 7 at the time. They do not remember much more. They were more excited, because Dec 7 was Uncle Jimmy’s birthday...


----------



## road squawker

interesting story

perhaps you should consider e-mailing it to the current pres, I haven't heard anything from him concerning the "Day of Infamy" yet this year.


----------

